# how much are these worth? Arturo Fuente Fancy Tales



## kumarusc (Sep 2, 2008)

Out of old grandpa's walk-in humidor. he has about 4 to 5 boxes of these, been aging for wow, i think more than 40 years. Opened one box, still in great shape. He also has tons' of other cigars, been in his humidors for many many years, almost seen like a small warehouse. boxes and boxes.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

kumarusc said:


> Out of old grandpa's walk-in humidor. he has about 4 to 5 boxes of these, been aging for wow, i think more than 40 years. Opened one box, still in great shape. He also has tons' of other cigars, been in his humidors for many many years, almost seen like a small warehouse. boxes and boxes.


Pictures please...:dr


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

4 real?


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Gone Dave said:


> Pictures please...:dr


 :tpd: I would like to see his collection.


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Fancy Tales; Hands down junk cigars, I'm sure you are trying, but for my money, I might as well get something that is worth it.
:tpd: :r


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

landhoney said:


> Fancy Tales; Hands down junk cigars, I'm sure you are trying, but for my money, I might as well get something that is worth it.
> :tpd: :r


:r I was thinking that myself! Good one.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, you are just rocking some great first posts. How about an introduction in the NEW GORILLA FORUM and taking some time to read the 'STICKIES' :tu

This thread is worthless without pictures, or atleast something to back up this claim :2


----------



## kumarusc (Sep 2, 2008)

i'm going to stop by his house tonight , i'll take some pictures and smoke some, of course aged cigars i'm sure tasty. I was actually thinking about sending a box to AF family. may brighten up there day.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Wow, you are just rocking some great first posts.


I too am in awe of your first set of posts.

Lets see some pics - please include photo of your lawn as well. :ss


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

K Baz said:


> I too am in awe of your first set of posts.
> 
> Lets see some pics - please include photo of your lawn as well. :ss


Since we are all broke from buying cigars, I would like a copy of your bank account statements as well. :tu

This could get better than BOOYAH :hn


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

kumarusc said:


> i'm going to stop by his house tonight , i'll take some pictures and smoke some, of course aged cigars i'm sure tasty. I was actually thinking about sending a box to AF family. may brighten up there day.


Hmmm, I think I smell :BS


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

K Baz said:


> Lets see some pics - please include photo of your lawn as well. :ss


:r Show us the lawn, we want the lawn! :mn


----------



## nasa25 (Aug 27, 2008)

i call bollocks.


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

nasa25 said:


> i call bollocks.


agreed.


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

kumarusc said:


> Out of old grandpa's walk-in humidor. he has about 4 to 5 boxes of these, been aging for wow, i think more than 40 years. Opened one box, still in great shape. He also has tons' of other cigars, been in his humidors for many many years, almost seen like a small warehouse. boxes and boxes.


They are worth eleventy billion dollars. For Heaven's sake don't smoke them!! You must sell them at Christie's auction house. You'll be richer than Bill Gates:tu


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

23:1 says he dosent have or get pics.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I found this old box of cow tales. How much do you think I could get for them?


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> I found this old box of cow tales. How much do you think I could get for them?


PM sent!:r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

poker said:


> 23:1 says he dosent have or get pics.


Over/Under on his days here are now at 2 days 12 hours.

Over/Under on the bottom of his RG before he gets banned is now at -278.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

poker said:


> 23:1 says he dosent have or get pics.


C'mon Kelly you have to lay better odds than that. How about 50 vintage smokes to 1 Cremosa?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Beer Doctor said:


> PM sent!:r


Shit I missed them!

Tony if this falls through I'm game


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Shit I missed them!
> 
> Tony if this falls through I'm game


Grandpa had quite the sweet tooth. Let me see if I can find some more. :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

-208 RG? I didn't know it could go that low!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> -208 RG? I didn't know it could go that low!


Ask Scottrych. :tu


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> -208 RG? I didn't know it could go that low!


I think the current record is -734.

Really.


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

Kaisersozei said:


> I think the current record is -734.
> 
> Really.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Kaisersozei said:


> I think the current record is -734.
> 
> Really.


Records were made to be broken.... :mn


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I say Kumar is still trying to pull the "Fancy Tales" smokes out of Grandpa's "humidor". 

Probably a humidor similar to the one where Chris Walken kept this watch safe for all those years in Pulp Fiction.

Good luck with that Kumarusc!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

(909) said:


> I say Kumar is still trying to pull the "Fancy Tales" smokes out of Grandpa's "humidor".
> 
> Probably a humidor similar to the one where Chris Walken kept this watch safe for all those years in Pulp Fiction.
> 
> Good luck with that Kumarusc!


This reply should win an award.:r


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Kaisersozei said:


> I think the current record is -734.
> 
> Really.


Ready to see it go *really* into the mud?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

poker said:


> Ready to see it go *really* into the mud?


I am! I am!


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

poker said:


> Ready to see it go *really* into the mud?


If you hit him, that's gotta leave a mark.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## nasa25 (Aug 27, 2008)

-1253....epic


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I love his new avatar!!


----------



## nasa25 (Aug 27, 2008)

sorry...this is the last time I chime in on this dork, but that first lawn post, about his lawn going to the dogs, that was legendary. That thread should definitely be in the joke forum.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I've never wanted to bump someone down...prolly won't start now...


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

nasa25 said:


> sorry...this is the last time I chime in on this dork, but that first lawn post, about his lawn going to the dogs, that was legendary. That thread should definitely be in the joke forum.


Agreed. It definitely made me laugh.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> This reply should win an award.:r


:tpd: i second the motion, i think i just peed myself laughing


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

boonedoggle said:


> I've never wanted to bump someone down...prolly won't start now...


:tpd:
:bnSorry Jimmy!
I'll probably get Jimmy mad at me!:r


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

groogs said:


> :tpd: I would like to see his collection.


:tpd:.......:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I just googled Arturo Fuente Fancy Tales and this post came up first. LOL!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

poker said:


> Ready to see it go *really* into the mud?


Too funny! Nice job Kelly.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

dwhitacre said:


> :tpd:
> :bnSorry Jimmy!
> I'll probably get Jimmy mad at me!:r


you bastage!
Remember, not long ago, it was all about BOOYAH! Now it's all about kumarusc...my, how times change


----------



## Acalla (Aug 13, 2008)

kumarusc said:


> may brighten up there day.


Quite the speller there.... is English a second language?

crud... a fed the troll. shame on me.


----------



## Acalla (Aug 13, 2008)

nasa25 said:


> sorry...this is the last time I chime in on this dork, but that first lawn post, about his lawn going to the dogs, that was legendary. That thread should definitely be in the joke forum.


did you catch his first post?

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=138737&page=2

This is where that thread was coming from.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

"fine, i'm sorry, can i join in and send brown long sticks to suck on together and then we can share how milky it was. i'm sorry again."

LOL


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

My question is "How do you get an RG of -1421 (Minus) anything? Maybe that is not import in this thread... Sorry for asking!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

bwalker2us said:


> My question is "How do you get an RG of -1421 (Minus) anything? Maybe that is not import in this thread... Sorry for asking!


make fun of someone elses lawn.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

poker said:


> make fun of someone elses lawn.


:r:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

poker said:


> make fun of someone elses lawn.


:r:r even if its your annoying neighbor?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r:r even if its your annoying neighbor?


You don't live next to me, and I resent the fact that "unauthorized species" have taken a foothold in my compound.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

replicant_argent said:


> You don't live next to me, and I resent the fact that "unauthorized species" have taken a foothold in my compound.


:r I used Google earth


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Dude, between this and Booyah, I'm not going to get any sleep.

thanks for the entertainment fellas. :ss


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

BigVito said:


> :r:r even if its your annoying neighbor?


oops....my bad.

sorry replicant lol


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I caught this close to the beginning and I can't believe that this is still going. I guess I better drop some fertilizer on my lawn tomorrow so I am prepared for any unexpected reviews.:r


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

poker said:


> oops....my bad.
> 
> sorry replicant lol


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

replicant_argent said:


>


:r if Jimmy could grow facial hair that would look like him


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

:r Too funny


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Hey Vito, I went to Phoenix yesterday on business. Ate lunch at a Hooters type place called "The Heart Attack Grill" (I think that was the name). The servers in there are all scantly clad (woot!) and everything is unhealthy for you (they dont even have any diet soda). The part that made me think of you was the menu on the wall bro:

The Quadruple Bypass Burger! Order it & finish it & you get your picture on the wall & the girls wheel you to your car in a wheelchair!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I miss Palm55!:r:r:bn


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

poker said:


> Hey Vito, I went to Phoenix yesterday on business. Ate lunch at a Hooters type place called "The Heart Attack Grill" (I think that was the name). The servers in there are all scantly clad (woot!) and everything is unhealthy for you (they dont even have any diet soda). The part that made me think of you was the menu on the wall bro:
> 
> The Quadruple Bypass Burger! Order it & finish it & you get your picture on the wall & the girls wheel you to your car in a wheelchair!


I can feel my heart quivering its last feeble beats in my chest just looking at it.

Yep, you be your ass I would order it too.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Heres the website link :r

http://www.heartattackgrill.com/


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

poker said:


> Hey Vito, I went to Phoenix yesterday on business. Ate lunch at a Hooters type place called "The Heart Attack Grill" (I think that was the name). The servers in there are all scantly clad (woot!) and everything is unhealthy for you (they dont even have any diet soda). The part that made me think of you was the menu on the wall bro:
> 
> The Quadruple Bypass Burger! Order it & finish it & you get your picture on the wall & the girls wheel you to your car in a wheelchair!


Here is what the Vortex grill in Atlanta calls a double by pass burger.
DOUBLE BYPASS BURGER
Our big sirloin patty topped with a fried egg, three
slices of American cheese, four slices of bacon, and
a big fat side of mayo with two grilled
cheese sandwiches replacing the buns.

I will eat one someday. or you could just try Ann's snack bar's ghetto burger which is the biggest and best burger I have ever had and was named best burger in the country by the wall street journal.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

poker said:


> Hey Vito, I went to Phoenix yesterday on business. Ate lunch at a Hooters type place called "The Heart Attack Grill" (I think that was the name). The servers in there are all scantly clad (woot!) and everything is unhealthy for you (they dont even have any diet soda). The part that made me think of you was the menu on the wall bro:
> 
> The Quadruple Bypass Burger! Order it & finish it & you get your picture on the wall & the girls wheel you to your car in a wheelchair!


:r that is an apetizer looks damn tasty


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

poker said:


> The Quadruple Bypass Burger! Order it & finish it & you get your picture on the wall & the girls wheel you to your car in a wheelchair!


that is standard table fare round these parts, and it'll only set you back four bucks 

Totally serious side note I'm gonna have to wait on offering my site suggestion for a dedicated lawn care forum, another year or two of dirt and weeds for me :hn


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

In Philadelphia, they're worth fifty bucks.


----------



## Full_Metal_Humidor (Jul 11, 2008)

poker said:


> Hey Vito, I went to Phoenix yesterday on business. Ate lunch at a Hooters type place called "The Heart Attack Grill" (I think that was the name). The servers in there are all scantly clad (woot!) and everything is unhealthy for you (they dont even have any diet soda). The part that made me think of you was the menu on the wall bro:
> 
> The Quadruple Bypass Burger! Order it & finish it & you get your picture on the wall & the girls wheel you to your car in a wheelchair!


one of those burgers would have me crapping all over the walls for weeks...:hn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Full_Metal_Humidor said:


> one of those burgers would have me crapping all over the walls for weeks...:hn


TMI!!!u:sl


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Looks like they are worth about this much -

http://fullerspullers.us/catalog/pr...id=83&osCsid=cbc808b0940db47d48e5b6f618804bb4


----------

